# CS (or router) Offset plate



## Niki (24 Oct 2006)

Good day

I have 3 CS"s and each one with different "edge to blade" distance.
Instead of making separate guide, I made an "Offset plate" for each of them and now, I can use only one straight edge for all the three.

You can make it also for the hand held router for different bits.

Regards
niki


```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Offset%20plate/CS01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Offset%20plate/CS02mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Offset%20plate/CS03mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Offset%20plate/CS04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Offset%20plate/CS05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Offset%20plate/CS06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Offset%20plate/CS07.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Offset%20plate/CS08.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Offset%20plate/CS09.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Offset%20plate/CS10.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Offset%20plate/CS11.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20Offset%20plate/CS12.jpg[/img]
```


----------

